# Meet Vivienne



## Vivienne-the-Vizzy (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi All, 

I would like to introduce you to the new member of our family...Vivienne Betty Hughes. 
Viv is 11 weeks old and has been with us since Sunday. Viv has an older brother Selsig (sausage in Welsh) wire haired dachshund, who is 4 years old. 
Viv is settling in well and is fantastic with her toilet habits.

Vivienne is happy to sleep in her crate over night but hates being in the crate when we have to leave the house.

Would you recommend a large heavy duty pen or jumbo crate so she has a bit more space? 

Also, we raw feed our dachshund but we are unsure when to start Viv? 

Many thanks Kelly.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Viv is adorable and her eyes are already so dark. Really lovely. 

A larger crate will give her space to soil one corner and sleep in the other, so I would recommend sticking with a smaller size for now. Ian Dunbar has a different method involving a pen, where you stick the dog's open crate in one corner of the pen, leave water and toys for them, and make a litter box with some dirt or sod in the corner opposite the crate. http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/Housetraining_3.pdf

You can start her on raw immediately. Chicken necks or wings are good for puppies.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

Vivienne is so cute! I'm new to dog ownership & the forum. My girl (Daisy) is 14 weeks old now. Can't wait to read more about Vivienne!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome! Lot's of V owners seem to have wire-haired dachshunds! Here's my 2 V's (2 and 4) and my almost 14 year old wire. 

He tends to avoid them so he doesn't get stepped on plus he sleeps almost all the time since he's so old - it's hard to get one of them all 3 together.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome! Viv is positively adorable! 

We thought we would try setting up a pen with the crate in the corner to give our pup a little more play room, as he seemed to be quite comfortable in the crate and would go in it to sleep on his own. We did a few trial runs setting the pen up in the hallway so that we could leave the house but watch the pup through the front door window. Each time he would howl for the first few minutes and then decide to climb the walls of the pen in an attempt to escape, and the walls were 4 ft tall! Each time we tried it always had the same result. That was the end of the pen - we sold it and went with straight crate training. 

You may have more success than us, but just a warning they can be quite good climbers!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

VtV, Selsig and Kelly welcome,

Lovely looking pup, couldn't find a Welsh name for her???

There are a few 'Welshy's' on here!!!! 

Your house looks far TOOOOO clean for two dogs........... 

Think that's going to change with a V!!!!!! 

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!! Vivienne Betty Hughes is a beautiful girlie!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome, your baby is precious!!
We had our V pup in a pen, with the crate in the pen till he was 4 mo. now he is just loose.
The Pen was great. Best part was keeping him contained and we could watch him eat, rest, watch the family, chew kongs etc. and he could play on a small scale, and we could still interact with him. When he got tired, and bitey, and obnoxious, we could put him in and he would usually grumble a bit, and then fall asleep. He could go in his crate, or not. It also kept him contained while we were out, and safe from our other dog, and getting into trouble, yet with a little more space. However, he is not a crate dog, so if you are planing your pup to be a crate dog. I would just go for the crate training totally. 
PS
Such a cute name, and look at those long legs already...


----------



## Vivienne-the-Vizzy (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you for all the advice folks. What a fantastic forum.

Vizsla Baby - your little wire-haired dachshund is adorable. Glad to hear that Vizslas & Daxies make good companions. 

Selsig introduced Viv to the hockey club fields tonight. They both had a great time chasing each other.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

My breeder also has a few wirehaired dachshunds around. She actually works them on birds, too. Well more on blood tracking and boars, but I like the idea of a mini bird dog.  They get on great, but don't stay the same size for long! Funny little dogs. 

Can you spot who doesn't belong?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Beautiful puppy. I remember when Dharma was that small. She is now almost 8 months old and is so big and heavy. She has a really nice name too. In regards to crate training. If you buy a full size crate big enough to fit an adult vizsla you can either buy one with a divider or buy one and make a divider. But the key here is to only give her enough room to lie down and stand up and turn around in.
You don't want them soiling their crates. We bought a largze Great Choice plastic crate from PetSmart and built a plywood divider to fit the shape of the crate. We tied it in with 4 plastic ties through the air holes in the crate. As Dharma grew, we just moved the divider.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome Vivienne to the forum you are so cute, Darcy sends all her crazy ginger wishes to you..


----------

